# Had a 21day blood test.....do i ring doc's for out come? or do they contact me?



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

hI last week i had  a 21day blood test, should i contact then for results or will they contact me? and have any of you ladies had this test??  x


----------



## birty (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Chazzy

I'm assuming your blood test is a progesterone test on CD21 and yes you would have to ring your Dr for the result. i've had quite a few of these as i was on clomid for a few months. unfortunately for me my results were always way below the required result. best of luck xx


----------



## BabyBerry (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Chazzy...

I went for this test on Monday morning... I got the results back yesterday - not ideal having the receptionist from the surgery phone you to tell you the results when she didn't know what she was talking about - that made two of us! 

I have to go back again for a repeat next month on day 21 as my results were borderline at 22.5.  I hung out in the chatroom here last night and spoke to some lovely girls who explained it better for me.  

The surgery did tell me that the results would take ten days to come back so I was waiting patiently.  There's nothing wrong with ringing them to check.  

Good luck
xx


----------



## honey-bee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Chazzy,
Yes I'd definately ring, but then again I'm a bit of a stalker  
I get so impatient/excited what with all the waiting and sometimes it feels that making the odd phonecall is the only time I can take any control over the situation.
Either way, I hope you get the results you want. I didn't, mine were all pretty poor but the best thing about this site is that you always come across somone in the same situation who's having a good outcome. That always inspires me.
I wish you well
Sending positive vibes  
x


----------

